# Male Nesting?



## nattykins (Feb 23, 2010)

Do male rabbits nest? or is it just females?

Rupert has been running around as usual this morning, but he keeps jumping up on the couch and nesting with the comforter I'm curled up in - pulling it and moving it around him... then he runs off. 

I've seen nesting in rats, so I know he's nesting and not just digging...And unless the vet charged me for a surgery he didn't perform, I also know that Rupert is male (he was neutered)... 

Any ideas as to why he's doing this?


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 23, 2010)

Might just be your particular comforter; my male bun either hates or loves one blue fleece blanket; if I'm under it - he can spend a good 20 minutes re-positioning it around him and myself.. If its just laying on the bed or couch - he could careless about it..


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 24, 2010)

THIS is a goofy male nesting!:biggrin2:







He had two females bonded to him...but apparently they weren't doing a good enough job nesting so he had to take over...he didn't have a clue what he was doing and would run around for hours with his mouth stuffed with newspaper...eventually his mouth would dry out and I would have to pull it all out for him...then he'd go back and grab another mouthful! :biggrin2: He had a blast doing it though!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Storm does this to my shirts. 
When i do put him on the bed with me he will reagrage my shirts on me then cuddle in.

He might just be trying to get comfortable for later.

But Yes Storm is a neutered male and does the same thing


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 26, 2010)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> THIS is a goofy male nesting!:biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too Funny.. A petty bun though


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 26, 2010)

Benjamin and Frida both make nests out of the edges of the comforter that are on the floor. They like to hide in there and keep warm while they nap, instead of being on the cold hard floor.


----------



## nattykins (Feb 27, 2010)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> THIS is a goofy male nesting!:biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAH! This made me laugh so hard :biggrin2: cutest picture ever!

Thank you all for your responses - makes me feel better now


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Feb 28, 2010)

I had a neutered male rabbit who would always run into the living room, grab the newspaper off the coffee table, run into the room with his cage, and rip it to shreds until he'd made a nest! Then, he'd go get stuffed animals, small blankets, and anything else he could get in his mouth. It was pretty funny to see him carrying around all this stuff like a dog!


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> THIS is a goofy male nesting!:biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A handful of the buns at the Shelter I work at - when you put them in Xpens for play I always through in newspaper to destroy (favorite shelter bun activity) but a handful will shred a piece and then run around with it basically, blocking their eyes/view but almost like its their kill? Never sure what it is butam guessing itslike a dog with a bone or chew toy.. Cracks me up when they do this.. Wonder why some buns carry things around in their mouth - while others do not?


----------

